# wie malt man DAS HIER?



## Colorado (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich wollte euch fragen (die wohl mehr Ahnung habt als ich ) wie dieses Bild gemalt wurde: ich hab am Anfang gedacht dass es mit den harten Brush gemalt wurde (ich bezieh mich auf die Klamotten). Ich habs versucht nachzumachen aber es ist nicht so leicht wie es aussieht; jetzt meine Frage: könntet ihr mir sagen WIE ich so schön mit den harten Brush male ODER gibt es einen anderen Weg ; wichtig für mich ist es so schön "plastisch" aussehen zu lassen.

Hier ist das betreffende Bild:  
http://img498.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dontleaveme3kd.jpg

Mfg


----------



## rundes kipfal (30. Oktober 2005)

Was meinst du genau mit "harte Brushes"?

 Ich glaube die Lösung ist ebenso einfach wie kompliziert:
 Hier hat sich einfach jemand seeeehhhr viel Zeit beim colorieren genommen.


----------



## Colorado (30. Oktober 2005)

ich meine dass es ohne airbrush gemalt wurde


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin da kipfal's Meinung ... mit einer weichen Werkzeugspitze, vielleicht noch dem Wischfinger und ein bisschen Zeit dürfte das hinzukriegen sein.

Wenn du mit harten Werkzeugspitzen nicht zurecht kommst und dir die Weichen zu weich sind, kannst du dir auch problemlos eigene Werkzeugspitzen erstellen.


----------



## der_Jan (30. Oktober 2005)

Worauf willst du hinaus? Die richtigen Brushes werden dir kaum helfen sowas auch zu erzeugen. Aber für mich sieht das aus als hätte er einfach einen normal runden Brush genommen der zum Rand hin leicht weniger Deckkraft hatte und hat damit rumgeschmiert, siehe am Gras. - das kommt davon wenn man zu spät auf den Antworten Knopf drückt.


----------



## xelix (30. Oktober 2005)

Es ist garnichtmal so aufwendig so ein Bild zu malen.
Auf dem Bild siehst du meine Einstellungen.

Und wenn du noch ein Mal-Forum suchst, kann ich DAS empfehlen.

Und ein Super Tutorial (allerdings nur ein Speedpainting) findest du HIER


----------



## oscarr (30. Oktober 2005)

Mit Brushes hat das ganze eher wenig zu tun. Ich arbeite zb. fast nur mit Standard Werkzeugspitzen. Wichtig ist allerdings das diese an das Tablett angepasst sind und auf Zeichenstifftdruck etc. reagieren. Da wären wir auch schon beim wichtigsten! Solche Bilder sind fast immer mit einem Tablett erstellt. Diese erleichtern das arbeiten in diesem Bereich um ca. 134523678562380000%.

Da hilft nur viel Geld in ein Wacom zu investieren und viel damit zu üben. Mir hilft es auch immer wieder die Kreativität und Arbeitsweisen von den CGsociety Membern für mich zu nutzen und mich davon inspireiren zu lassen.


----------



## xelix (30. Oktober 2005)

Einmal Wacom immer Wacom 

Ich kann mir z.B garnicht mehr vorstellen ohne Tablett zu malen.
Die Einstellungen oben sind eigentlich nur für Tablett-Benutzer von Vorteil, da man so ziemlich einfach (weiche) Übergänge malen kann.

Wichtig ist es bei solchen Bildern auch, dass man vorher schon eine Skizze macht, sodass man nachher nur noch Colorieren muss.


Felix.


----------



## Duddle (30. Oktober 2005)

Brushes?
Stiftdruck?
Wacom-Tablett?

Pah, ich hab da nen Filter für   


Duddle


----------



## chmee (30. Oktober 2005)

Da ich keine Maus habe, muss ich immer mit diesem Geheimtip arbeiten 

mfg chmee


----------



## Ellie (31. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

um sowas machen zu können, muß man sich mit der Technik vertraut machen. Sprich: zeichnen lernen.

Ganz gut ist cgtalk, obwohl dort wirklich Profis am Werk sind. Aber nicht abschrecken lassen, üben und nochmal üben und sich über Maltechniken schlau machen. Es muß auch kein Wacom sein, ich habe ein recht günstiges A3 Aiptek-Grafiktablett, kostete um 100 Euro glaub ich.

Das Musterbild ist mit harten Brushes gemalt und erst am Ende ging der Künstler mit einem großen weichen Pinsel rüber. Vielleicht hat er auch alles bis auf die Konturen weich gezeichnet und dann mit der Tontrennung oder einem Filter (Malmesser?) die Kanten scharf bekommen. Ist bei der Auflösung nicht genau zu bestimmen, da geht viel Information verloren.

Für ein 72 dpi Bild reichen die Filter, man sieht aber bei höherer Auflösung sofort, ob hier gefaked wurde oder wirklich gemalt.

LG,
Ellie


----------

